# Dora turned 5!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I didn't forget we just havent gone on our usual hike with the slushy weather down here. Instead, Dora went to Wendy's and had chicken nuggets (everything good was closed!) but I didn't hear a complaint out of her until they were gone and she was able to search the bag for crumbs.

Dora is very special to me as she is the Neezer that started it all. She is the biggest toy and treat lover ever, she is adorably lazy in the morning and the last one to get out of bed-usually carried out, she is silent alpha who springs in when Belle gets out of control or Dasher yelps, and she has ruined many of bags and purses cause I forget and leave something edible in them. 

Here are some pics over the last year of Dora:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Happy Birthday, Dora* You are the perfect ambassador of our breed. Beauty and Brains, Dora you rock........


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday you beautiful girl!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sweet Dora !!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday you ar truly beautiful Dora! Hope you have a serious birthday cake today!:hug::clap2::cheer2::whoo:arty: You rock Dora


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw Amanda, love those shots. She's such a beautiful girl. Happy Birthday Dora.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:cheer2:Happy Birthday Dora.:cheer2:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dora!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dora!!!!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Dora. You are a stunningly beautiful Hav! Amanda you are a super mommy!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

AWWW..she's five years of beautiful, Amanda!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Aww...Amanda she is so adorable  doesn't the time just seem to fly by? My Girl Oskarka is going to be five next week and I don't know about you but for me it seems she should only be turning 3.

Happy Birthday beautiful Dora girl!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy 5th birthday, you gorgeous girl, you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday IsaDORA!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

The pink princess tutu is adorable. Happy Birthday Princess Dora!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday to a beautiful girl. I hope she gets treated like a princess all day long!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Happy birthday, beautiful Dora!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dora!!

Ryan


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Happy, Happy Birthday beautiful Dora!
Hope you get lots of treats and belly rubs today.:kiss:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dora Neezer. Tell mom that only a real princess gets to sleep in, she has to get up and take care of the other two monsters.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Happy 5th birthday beautiful. Hope your chicken nuggets were just the beginning of your special day being wonderful.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday, beautiful Dora!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DORA!!!

Dora has always been one of my all time favorite Havanese dogs from her name, her personality...I think she is beautiful and her mom does such a good job with her. Loved, loved, loved the pictures of Dora!


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dora! You are a beautiful princess!

Marie


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday to the gorgeous girl - hope your day is special!

Amanda, she is a real beauty - love the pictures!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Awwwww............Happy Birthday sweet pea!......Harley & Seymour say you're still hot at 5! :thumb:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Miss Dora. She sure is pretty.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dora , Molly is five next week and she sends her woofs.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Dora! My favorite hav name. Hope your day is full of all of your favorite things!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy birthday to one of our all time favorite Neezer friends!

Here's sweet Dora being so kind and patient w/little puppy Tori


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dora! Amanda, she is just precious - I love the princess picture!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

happy birthday pretty girl.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday Dora!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Happy 5th Birthday, Dora!!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Five already! Happy Birthday to a beautiful, unassuming girl! Lulu, Gabby and Vinny all send ear lickies!
Carole


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday pretty princess Isadora! Your mom is lucky to have you, but also you are one lucky girl - count your blessings little one!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks all- yes time has flown by way too quickly as with furbabies they always do. 

Leslie- thanks for sharing those. You know she looks a lot younger there! I guess you forget how quickly they grow up when you see them constantly but she seems more adolescent in those pics. She just has such a wonderful nature.

Here is a pic I just took of her this weekend. I try to rotate toys and for Dora it is a big adventure and then quickly turns into strike (as shown here!) when toys have to go back into containers!:doh:

I just aDORA her


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lynn, you stole my lines - all of them! lol 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET DORA! You are the best Neezer! :cheer2:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy 5th Birthday Dora!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ I was just thinking that in those pix I posted, Dora was about the age Tori is now :jaw: Goodness!!! Where DOES the time go???


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Happy birthday to one of my favorite Neezers!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

arty::cheer2: *Happy Belated Birthday Dora! *arty::cheer2:

I'm sorry I am late!

Loved the pictures you gorgeous thang!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jackie, that picture of Dora is such a hoot!! LOL


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Belated birthday wishes to your gorgeous Dora. She is one of the most beautiful Havs on the forum.
I love the pics of Dora and Tori -so cute.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry I missed your BDay Dora and so sorry your mom is torturing you with the toy containers. Hang in there, next time I see you, you come with us and can have all toys all the time!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Shoot! Missed the Dora B-Day Party! Happy Belated Birthday Dora girl!!!


----------

